# Stolen Scott CR1 found...



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

A friend was at SF today and noticed a very expensive bike with a shady character. He offered to buy it and they arrived at the grand price of $40.<o></o>
<o></o>
We assume it’s stolen and are looking for the rightful owner. The bike is a Scott CR1 SL worth $5k.

If this is your bike or know the owner, please have him/her contact:

 Matt Leonard<o></o>
415 310 4388<o></o>
<o></o>
There’s a few distinguishing features of the bike that will have to be identified of course.

fc


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: to Matt!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow, nice job on your buddy's part. Hope the owner gets his bike back


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

That was a very nice thing to do! Good to know there are some stand-up people left in this world.

Can you also please keep a lookout for a 2003 Eddy Merckx Team SC (Dark blue paint) with the older generation of Dura Ace and Ksyrium wheels? It was stolen out of the storage area in my building recently :mad2: Fortunately, it was no longer my primary ride.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

good on matt! now maybe karma will help him find his stolen bikes.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

good for you Matt.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll give you 400--if'n it's the right size--wink


----------

